# IOWA...Should I apply?



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Me and a buddy have 5 points. We're not hunting in Iowa this year. Should we bother applying for another point? I've heard that 5 points will pretty much get us any tag in the state for deer. Is this true?


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

No need to apply I've been sitting on 4 points the last couple years...Wyoming this year then back to Iowa next year. I drew in 2008 and 2011 on 2 pts NR Archery then when I didn't draw in 2014 it totally screwed up my hunt schedule.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanx for you reply.

Do Iowa points expire if you don't continue to apply like some of the Western states do?


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

No they do not.....


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Captain said:


> No they do not.....


Thanx Captain!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm at 4 and done with points until after I draw my next tag, whenever that ends up being. 
You'll have 6 when you apply for a tag and be top of the heep!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Actually I have 5 now and am thinking about not applying until I really want to draw a tag. Maybe next year. So I think I'll still be at 5, not 6, I believe.


----------



## DeerSlayer36 (Feb 21, 2009)

I just bought my third IA Pref Point. according to Iowa DNR Website need 4 Pref Points to draw any tag u want.

Also it says if you do not exercise buy a kill tag or buy an additional pref point, after 2-years of no activity your pref points will be forfeited.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Really? Outdoormike who lives out there claimed they did not expire...

From their Hunting Guide


Hunters unsuccessful in the General deer/Antlerless-only combination license drawing will be given one preference point AND assessed a mandatory, nonrefundable $50 preference point fee. Preference points will not accrue in a year in which you fail to apply or purchase a preference point, but you will retain any preference points previously earned.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Captain said:


> Really? Outdoormike who lives out there claimed they did not expire...
> 
> From their Hunting Guide
> 
> ...


Thanks Captain, I got a little scared for minute. I'm also sitting on 4 points and this would be my 2nd year not applying.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Hmmm...I thought I also heard they did not expire.

The below was copied from the IOWA DNR Website:

*Do preference points expire? *
*

Preference points do not expire or leave your account until you are successful in obtaining a tag in the state of Iowa. For deer, it would be until you are successful in obtaining an any-sex tag.
*
So...I think I just saved $50.00. Sweet!


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

DeerSlayer36 can you post where you read/found this?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's a link to where I got my info from:

http://www.iowadnr.gov/Hunting/Nonresident-Hunting/Nonresident-Application-Process

Look under FAQ's.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Hmmm...I thought I also heard they did not expire.
> 
> The below was copied from the IOWA DNR Website:
> 
> ...



I just read this the other day as I'm sitting on points to burn someday...


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Just picked up #2.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

WMU05 said:


> Just picked up #2.


same here


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Just picked up #4 fr my son and I. Now I need to get him out of med school.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Actually I have 5 now and am thinking about not applying until I really want to draw a tag. Maybe next year. So I think I'll still be at 5, not 6, I believe.


You will have 5 and your application will make 6.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Unless Iowa changed their NR rules in the last 2 years, you will not lose your points if you dont apply. The only way they go away is if you draw a tag. Ill look into this a bit more to see if any changes have been made, but to my knowledge, it is still the same.


If you are sitting on 5 points, I wouldnt buy another one. It would honestly be a waste of $55(or whatever it is)


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Here you go. . .Direct from the IADNR NR Hunting Regs. . .

PREFERENCE POINTS Hunters who choose not to apply for General deer/ Antlerless-only combination licenses in 2017 may purchase one preference point that will improve chances of getting a license in a future year. Preference points may only be purchased May 6 - June 4. Preference points are $50 plus application fees and will be available online or through the telephone ordering system. Hunters unsuccessful in the General deer/ Antlerless-only combination license drawing will be given one preference point AND assessed a mandatory, nonrefundable $50 preference point fee. *Preference points will not accrue in a year in which you fail to apply or purchase a preference point, but you will retain any preference points previously earned. Once you receive an General deer/Antlerlessonly combination license, your preference point(s) will be eliminated. (You will not lose preference points by purchasing an optional Antlerless-only license).* You may use your preference points in any zone or season the next time you apply. Preference points will not apply to Antlerless-only licenses. The license drawing for General deer/Antlerlessonly combination licenses will be made from the pool of applicants with the most preference points and continue to pools with successively fewer preference points until quotas are filled or all applicants have received licenses.


----------

